# My preparations for the Junior National - Log



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Folks 

After during my first Bodybuilding competition last year October 7th, I have got at short off-season period and it's time for me to slowly start dieting again June 4th. I will this year been competing in the Nationals Championship in october I am aiming to get as lean as possible and maintain it throughout the summer.

I have learned from last year, that the leaner I am able to stay off-season, the better I step on the stage and I will avoid during a lot cardio +2 hours a day for the last 1½ months prior to the show.

I'm 21 and competing at the IFBB level since 2011. So far I have been placed 3 third a single time on the amateur level.

On this diet I will be starting a online log in the next few days where you'll be able to to see what i'm during on my diet and it's allowed to discuss pros and cons of my diet and cycles.

Current stats:

- 5.75 ft

- 233 lbs

- 12-14% BF

Goal by October 6th

- I step on stage at around 198 lbs meaning getting down to 3-4% BF

- focus on improving lagging muscles - mainly abs and lower back

Gear:

1-8 Trenbolone Hex 76.5mg / E3D

1-8 testosterone E 250mg or C / EW, i don't know yet

1-12 Boldenone 250mg / E3D

1-14 Primobolan 300mg/ E3D

8-14 Winstrol depot 50mg / E2D

1-15 Spiropent 40-80mcg / day

2,4,6,8 Ketotifen fumarate 2mg / day

Novo HGH 2ui / day

Morning Novo Rapid 5ui/ Post-workout 11ui

My Off-ses diet and workout plan:

Nutrient intake / day:

- 454,85g protein

- 471,6g carbohydrates

- 96,3g fats

Protein sources are lean meats, egg whites, whey protein, i'm not using any source of dairy.

Carbs sources are veggies, oats, rice and potatoes.

Fats sources are omega 3-6-9 olie

Training:

A: Warm-up 6min Quadriceps + Calfs

B: Warm-up 6min Chest + Bicep + abs

Restday - 30min Cardion

C: Warm-up 6min Hamstrings + Calfs

D: Warm-up 6min Back + Rear Delts

E: Warm-up 6min Delts + tricep + abs

G: Off-day

I don't know about I should start doing 30 mins high intensity cardio before breakfast or as post workout, when my diet starts June 4th any suggestions?

I won't go into detail on my workout routine here.

*I would love to comments, critique and question appreciated!*


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Looks good mate. Your macros are very exact lol.

Any current or past comp pics?


----------



## Seballsoe (Apr 8, 2012)

I like to have things under control lol  . If you have any types of suggestion for my prebs I would love to hear about them!

If you have any experience running Insulin as a pre-contest preb write me !

Yeah I will post some pics from my competition last year!


----------

